# Auto-Root After Gingerbread Update?



## stromboni (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello,

I've searched and searched and have been unable to come up with a working auto-root for the Thunderbolt after the Gingerbread Update. I'm coming from a previously rooted Thunderbolt that gave up and now the replacement will not root. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the only way after the GB update is revolutionary


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

What is your software version/android version


----------



## stromboni (Dec 20, 2011)

Software: 2.11.605.5
Android: 2.3.4


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

As mentioned above, use Revolutionary (do it BEFORE your phone updates to 2.11.605.9 too !!)


----------



## stromboni (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there a known link in the forums with instructions?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

stromboni said:


> Is there a known link in the forums with instructions?


For revolutionary? Check out their site. It's really easy. Fire it up, it asks if you want to install revolutionary, and wait a second.


----------



## stromboni (Dec 20, 2011)

I have successfully been rooted. Thanks for your help my fellow Android lovers.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just incase you guys accepted the ota and can't root try this. It seems really easy. I have the file uploaded to my dropbox account just incase I receive a replacement.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1401959
[HOW-TO]Downgrade to get S-OFF after updating to latest OTA 2.11.605.9

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ph19971207 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

